# Weekend Weather  (1/28-29)



## Angus (Jan 27, 2012)

I've got the same issue referenced by BillSki in today's storm thread, too many vouchers and not enough weekends left in season.

I can only ski on SATURDAY. Looking at potential candidates, Northern VT (Stowe/Smuggs) or Maine (Sunday River or Saddleback) are on the short list for skiing Saturday based on snowfall.

Concerned about windholds - what should I do?


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 27, 2012)

Angus said:


> I've got the same issue referenced by BillSki in today's storm thread, too many vouchers and not enough weekends left in season.
> 
> I can only ski on SATURDAY. Looking at potential candidates, Northern VT (Stowe/Smuggs) or Maine (Sunday River or Saddleback) are on the short list for skiing Saturday based on snowfall.
> 
> Concerned about windholds - what should I do?



Based on snow, SR/Saddle/SL picked up about 7-8"!  Black got 10".  Northwest winds will be quite strong tonight and real early on Saturday (summit winds 30-40mph, gusting 40-50mph or so) but diminishing pretty quick though.  NW winds would be heading _into_ Saddles slopes and probably not much of a factor but it would be cross-slope for SR and SL and could be rocking those chairs a bit for first tracks.  Again, they'll be subsiding through the day--if any holds would be early on.  You should be ok.


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 27, 2012)

Angus said:


> I've got the same issue referenced by BillSki in today's storm thread, too many vouchers and not enough weekends left in season.
> 
> I can only ski on SATURDAY. Looking at potential candidates, Northern VT (Stowe/Smuggs) or Maine (Sunday River or Saddleback) are on the short list for skiing Saturday based on snowfall.
> 
> Concerned about windholds - what should I do?



If I recall, Saddleback (Joanne) said west to southwest winds are bad for the main quad but the t-bar is ok.  Their quad is low profle too so I would think they would be ok with straight on winds.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 27, 2012)

Hmmm... I'd love to head somewhere tomorrow but since I'm working tonight it makes things tough. I'llget to Magic around 0400 and then I coudl leave with my buddy at 6ish. Black is just too far. Any suggestions on what would be best and not frozen over within 3 hours of Magic if anything?


----------



## WinnChill (Jan 27, 2012)

jrmagic said:


> Hmmm... I'd love to head somewhere tomorrow but since I'm working tonight it makes things tough. I'llget to Magic around 0400 and then I coudl leave with my buddy at 6ish. Black is just too far. Any suggestions on what would be best and not frozen over within 3 hours of Magic if anything?



All NH and VT resorts got 6" or less with the mixing so your choices are limited.  They'll all suffer the same fate of icing over tonight/this weekend.  Really just a matter of terrain preference and previous base conditions.


----------



## jrmagic (Jan 27, 2012)

WinnChill said:


> All NH and VT resorts got 6" or less with the mixing so your choices are limited.  They'll all suffer the same fate of icing over tonight/this weekend.  Really just a matter of terrain preference and previous base conditions.



Wish you had better new for me but thanks anyway. Its kind of what I figured but I was just hoping that someone escaped. Looks like if I head up we'll head to the Bush as its not too far away.


----------

